# Shimano Dura Ace 7850 CL Wheels



## edscueth (Jul 12, 2008)

For the clincher version - is there an option for tubeless and non-tubeless or are all the 7850 CL tubeless?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

edscueth said:


> For the clincher version - is there an option for tubeless and non-tubeless or are all the 7850 CL tubeless?


CL is the clincher for use with tubes. I have the CL's and am very happy with them. There are TL tubeless and TU tubular versions too.


----------

